# DIY Cab Dimensions



## philip (Mar 6, 2006)

Planning on building a 2-12 extension (Celestions-2-16 ohm) cab for my Blues Junior and Pro Junior...
Curious about using 'safe' dimensions...also... open or closed back?
Feedback appreciated?
Thanks!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just built a 212 for my Trinity TC15. If you are building open back it doesn't really matter. Mine is (I'm trying to remember...) 28" wide 20" high and 11" deep. I think. You only have to be really concerned with dimensions when you are building a closed back cab. And there I can't help you.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

philip said:


> Planning on building a 2-12 extension (Celestions-2-16 ohm) cab for my Blues Junior and Pro Junior...
> Curious about using 'safe' dimensions...also... open or closed back?
> Feedback appreciated?
> Thanks!


Don't worry much about dimensions for a regular guitar cab. The bass wavelengths just aren't long enough to be an issue. A bass guitar or PA/hifi cab is a different story.

As for open or closed, open cabs sound louder 'cuz they wash the sound all over. They tend to sound "looser" as well.

Closed backs are directional to the front, allowing you to "beam" the power where you want it. They sound "tighter" due to the speaker back pressure.

So it boils down to personal taste, but your sound man would probably appreciate you using a closed back to keep more of your guitar out of the other mikes on stage..

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## philip (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you Gentlmen!


----------

